# Ipad2 ne tiens pas la batterie



## Kimli.kla (15 Juillet 2011)

Bonjours
Mon iPad2 s'eteind a 20pourcent de batterie
Et je dois généralement attendre 5 a 10 minute pour ne rallumer, même brancher il semble de déchargée plus vite qu'il se recharge.
Une idée avant que je l'envoie au Sav?
Merci


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Juillet 2011)

une idée: le SAV !


----------

